# Issue Viewing Dashcam videos on PC / Win 10



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Searched but couldn't find anything similar. 

I have an issue with viewing dashcam videos on my work PC. It's a 2018 Windows laptop running Win 10. When I try to view the videos, I cannot ff or rewind them. I can view the file in it's entirety but if I try to scroll, the video jumps to the very end. Every time. 

I've tried all players loaded on the OS. Windows / TV, Photos and Windows Media player. Happens whether reading off the flash drive or if the clip is saved on the computer. 
I can watch videos in the car fine. Just not on my computer. 

Any ideas?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

It seems like the built-in codec that Windows uses cannot handle scrubbing, or Tesla encodes the video in a nonstandard way. Can you install another player like VLC? Or even just download a portable version of it that doesn't require installation? VLC has its own codecs and is pretty universal in what media it can play.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So I'm not the only person who has had this issue?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> So I'm not the only person who has had this issue?


I have that issue too. I just assume it's because Windows Media Player isn't that good.

It's been a while since I've looked at a video on my windows machine, but I *think* VLC worked ok with the videos.
https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html

VLC is generally what people recommend whenever other video players can't handle a format.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> I have that issue too. I just assume it's because Windows Media Player isn't that good.
> 
> It's been a while since I've looked at a video on my windows machine, but I *think* VLC worked ok with the videos.
> https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
> ...


Worked perfectly, thanks!


----------

